# Photoshop Tutorials



## lordson (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi fellas, do you guys know any basic, and then more advanced Photoshop CS3 tutorials/guides?

i'd like to know what i'm poking at. because none of it makes any sense

cheers


----------



## nossie (Oct 25, 2007)

There's a few angles from using photoshop so I'll assume that you're coming at it from a photographers point of view.  A nice place to start are the Digital Photography magazines.
The there's Photoshop Top Secret DVDs that I like but they're more arty, some examples are creating movie posters etc.


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.russellbrown.com/tips_tech.html


----------



## lordson (Oct 25, 2007)

do you know of any free ones? the first link there is like $170 bux

and the second link is very confusing


----------



## keith204 (Oct 25, 2007)

Back in high school I used www.good-tutorials.com

They have archives of gobs of good tutorials and stuff...all kinds of editing in photoshop.  Great place to start and get familiar with photoshop.

Ah... and free


----------



## Digital Matt (Oct 25, 2007)

Every tut on the Russell Brown site is a free quicktime movie.


----------



## D-50 (Oct 25, 2007)

google photoshop tutorials, there are hundreds out there. I found that was a great way to learn.


----------



## DHammer (Oct 25, 2007)

www.photoshopessentials.com


----------



## NoNameFace (Oct 27, 2007)

http://digitalphotoartistry.blogspot.com/2007/10/photoshop-tutorial.html


----------



## nikonkev (Oct 27, 2007)

There's a web forum that's pretty good with post-processing help: www.retouchpro.com

Post up what you need help with and you'll most likely get some decent responses.


----------



## nikonkev (Oct 27, 2007)

^

Especially if you have a specific question about a certain technique, etc.


----------



## Anita (Oct 27, 2007)

Uh, I'm not a fella but I'll respond. 

Check out www.youtube.com and search for PS, you will be amazed at what you find. 

Also, check out www.photoshopmama.com She is the master.

Also, watch www.photoshopusertv.com They come out with a new episode every Monday.

Also, if you have a video IPOD there are 100's of free subscription podcasts on PS tutorials everyday. You can also find photography videos here. My favorites are by Woven Shadows. 

Amazing what you can find for free if you just search for it.

hth


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 27, 2007)

This DVD is $159 but worth every penny if you are serious about your photography
http://www.software-cinema.com/disc_product_details.php?disc_id=71

The Lady's name is Katrin Eisman and she is a master at the craft.


----------

